# Real inflation is 9.94%



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I haven't seen any new videos from John Williams at shadowstats.com. According to shadowstats.com the real rate of inflation is 9.94%. So that means that the economy is slowing at a faster rate because GDP numbers are always adjusted by the government's bogus inflation numbers. First quarter GDP was reported by the government as 2.2%. Inflation is about 2.2% so reported growth unadjusted for inflation is 4.4%. With real inflation at about 10% that means the economy shrunk by more than 5% in the last quarter.

http://www.advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates/Inflation-Since-1872.php

"Alternate Inflation Data

The ShadowStats Alternate annualized rate of inflation is 9.94%."


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Not hard to believe, gas is $4.43/gal here. Up $0.10 in the last couple of days. This summer is going to suck.

Shadow stats (http://www.shadowstats.com/) does have all kinds of data - most of it scary as hell.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

DKRinAK said:


> Not hard to believe, gas is $4.43/gal here. Up $0.10 in the last couple of days. This summer is going to suck.
> 
> Shadow stats (http://www.shadowstats.com/) does have all kinds of data - most of it scary as hell.


It really surprises me that Alaska doesn't have more refining capability... myabe TPTB think it would make all ya'all TOO independent and/or prone to secession? :dunno:

oil+refining+strong military presence=sovereignity... or me being :nuts: ... there are *countries* that only have 2-out-of-3, just saying


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> It really surprises me that Alaska doesn't have more refining capability... myabe TPTB think it would make all ya'all TOO independent and/or prone to secession? :dunno:
> 
> oil+refining+strong military presence=sovereignity... or me being :nuts: ... there are *countries* that only have 2-out-of-3, just saying


Don't kid yourself, Alaska is suckled so tightly on the Federal tit, you couldn't pry it loose. Over 50% of ALL jobs here are funded by taxes.

Oddly its the damn EPA.

We have to put ethanol in the gas to save the whales or something. There is no domestic (in state) production of ETOH so we have to import it. Comes in by boat, goes by rail to Fairbanks to the refinery, then by rail back to here.

Costs and arm and a leg - we pay for it.

The bigger scam is the massive amount of ETOH imported into the US from Brazil -- ADM and the other big AgBiz push for more subsidies for "US ethanol" and while ETOH plants are shutting down all over the US, the big boys import the cheap stuff from overseas and make a killing on the subsidy
*************************

Houston (Platts)--11Jan2012/1007 pm EST/307 GMT

Brazil imported a record high 1.1 billion liters of ethanol from the US in 2011, compared with 74.084 million liters in 2010, according to official Brazilian government data released Wednesday.

The data showed that 96.7% of Brazilian imports originated from the US. In December, monthly imports also hit an historical high of 279.71 million liters, up from 152.2 million liters in the previous month.

Lower ethanol production in the country's 2011/2012 sugarcane harvest season forced Brazil to import the commodity. As a consequence, ethanol exports were down 54.7% to 1.96 billion liters.

Most of the ethanol exports were done via the Northeast region of Brazil, where the lower freight value is more appealing to traders, according to the Brazilian Bureau of Foreign Trade (Secex).

Ethanol exports to the US alone, however, were up from 313.4 millions liters in 2010 to 663.925 millions liters in 2011.

*In 2012, exports to the US from Brazil are expected to increase even more since the US government allowed its federal tariff import tax of 54 cents/gal to expire on December 31, 2011.*

President Marcos Jank of the sugarcane trade group UNICA expected an increase of 12 billion liters for Brazilian ethanol exports to the US through 2020, according to a release on UNICA's website.

AND

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5564f822-8252-11e1-9242-00144feab49a.html#axzz1vdsdVLuC

http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/rio-business/us-opens-market-for-brazilian-ethanol/

http://www.energybulletin.net/stories/2012-01-09/end-us-ethanol-tariff (very interesting, on food production)

http://247wallst.com/2010/05/04/as-demand-for-ethanol-grows-adm-and-valero-will-reap-the-benefits/ (names names! as they say)

My Country Tis of Thee
Sweet land of Subsidy....


----------

